# Tầm 10-15tr Nên Mua Xe Nào



## miumiu1234567 (1 Tháng mười một 2013)

m có nhu cầu mua xe máy xin mọi ng tư vấn


----------



## coldwind (21 Tháng mười hai 2013)

cách đây 1 tháng mình cũng tìm mua xe cũ, lúc thì chọn xe số, sau thấy bà chị bán lại con Fly 125 giá 18 triệu, nhìn kiểu dáng ưng lắm, màu trắng đẹp nhưng rất tiếc nó lại là dòng xe hao xăng, xe đi hơn 3 năm dão máy nhiều. 
Quyết định đắn đo mãi quay về với xe số, mình nghĩ nếu tầm tiền đó nên mua xe số, cứ chọn con wave alpha mà đi, tiết kiệm xăng nhiều


----------



## Admin (22 Tháng mười hai 2013)

Cứ Wave Alpha hoặc Sirius là hay nhất


----------



## printkutonhuphich (8 Tháng hai 2014)

Fly 18 trieu quá đắt. tôi có chỗ bán xe fly 5 triệu


----------



## tuyettranhd (22 Tháng hai 2014)

Mình thấy khoản đó bạn nên mua một chiếc Wave, loại này chạy tốt mà cũng ít hao xăng


----------



## huuhuy (5 Tháng bảy 2014)

theo mình nên mua 1 chiếc wave an pha của hãng Honda giá tầm thấp chạy tiết kiệm xăng . Không nên mua xe cũ vì nó đã bị thay đồ , muốn sử dụng lâu bền và an tâm khi chạy thì mua xe mới . Bây giờ công an chúng nó đủ thứ để ép mình[DOUBLEPOST=1404545154][/DOUBLEPOST]





nhungmuahoabolai đã viết:


> Tam gia do ban nen chon em Hayate cua Suzuki la su lua chon tot nhat.
> 1. Tieu hao nhien lieu o muc trung binh
> 2. Dong co manh me va ben bi
> 3. The thao va chat Men hon han AB va Novou


có bi điên ko 10 -15t mua hayate về lam gì


----------



## vodanhtb20686 (16 Tháng tám 2014)

10 -15t  len mua xe dream hoac wave. Ma mua xe cu khi xem xe cung len xem ky khong len mua ocac cua hang mua ban xe may cu vi mua o do xe nao cung bi mong ma va chinh lai cong to met


----------



## Mẹ Bé Bống (23 Tháng mười 2014)

em vào hóng kinh nghiệm của mọi người, vì cũng sắp mua xe hì


----------



## huuhuy (24 Tháng mười 2014)

theo minh nen mua o cac dai ly cua hang neu la con gai ua chuon tiet kiem xang nen chay cua HONDA . tiet kiem ben bi? tay ga thi ko noi toi nhen con xe so thi on?


----------



## Mẹ Bé Bống (27 Tháng mười 2014)

wave nhé


----------



## MCkute (27 Tháng mười 2014)

Tầm tiền này chỉ có wave thôi chứ còn gì nữa!


----------



## Linh Đan (30 Tháng mười 2014)

Mua Sirius cũng được đó, máy ngon, khỏe.


----------



## MCkute (30 Tháng mười 2014)

Mà nếu chịu khó ra lùng sục ở chợ xe máy chỗ Dịch Vọng thì kiếm được ối xe ngon chỉ dưới 10tr thôi.


----------



## chihaigl (17 Tháng mười một 2014)

xe so di vi xe so chay ngon ma


----------

